# Broad heads



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

New to bow hunting got a Mathews mission craze set at 50lbs. Picking the 2cool brain for suggestions on broad heads. Do y'all use mechanical or fixed? With the poundage set at 50 is that enough for mechanical? Don't plan on shooting any farther than 30 yards. What grain do y'all shoot? 

Thanks in Advanced!


F-n-F 

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Shoot whatever you like as long as it is very very sharp.

Slick tricks for me.
Shot thunder heads before that.
No need to get all creative or over think it.
I don't prefer the mechanicals myself but Yep they work too.
Match your grains with the rest of your gear and especially to your arrow spine/bow combination to get a good shaft that will fly well. Ask a bow shop. I like a very heavy arrow compared to most. I don't target shoot at all. Only need one arrow to fly straight.....target shooters may have different goals so get flat with what you want.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

sgrem said:


> Shoot whatever you like as long as it is very very sharp.
> 
> Slick tricks for me.
> Shot thunder heads before that.
> ...


^^^^ Good advice!! ^^^^

I won't shoot mechanicals but some have good success with them. The key to consistently making a clean bow kill is a SHARP broadhead and the patience to wait for the PERFECT opportunity to place it in the vitals.

Keeping your shots under 30 yards will definitely increase your chances for a short bloodtrail and a clean kill.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Another vote for Slick Tricks.


----------



## MexiCoon (Jul 16, 2010)

G5 Montecs fixed balde for pigs and Rage 2blade mechanicals for deer. Both 100 grain tips on a 400 grain arrow. Shot at 63#s


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

I still like a good fixed 2 blade. Magnus etc.. I am going to try the carbon xpress xt4. Its a big 2 blade with 2 smaller blades.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Lots of folks on another forum use Slick Tricks ... but so many good choices really. Montec, Slick Tricks, Magnus, phatHeads.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Fixed blade zwickey's, eichler, or magnus. Especially shooting 50#. You need cut on contact and penetration.


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

sgrem said:


> Shoot whatever you like as long as it is very very sharp.
> 
> Slick tricks for me.
> Shot thunder heads before that.
> ...


Thanks for the responses. What do you mean by the arrow spine? I have a fairly short draw length 27 1/2" does this matter for the grain of arrows? Sorry for the wormy questions just starting to get my feet wet.

Thanks again fellers!

F-n-F

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Arrows have different stiffness (spine). This is matched to length and draw weight. There are charts on line or talk to a pro shop. Get two folks in the pro shop to confirm that your arrows are the correct stiffness. To weak and they will deflect as the string loads all the energy into the arrow. You may not notice this with target points....but when you put a broad head on think of those blades as wings. If your arrow deflects those wings will catch air and send your shots wild. Your groups will be spread out. Important to shoot your field points and then confirm that your point of impact with the same broadheads you plan to shoot are the same place you are aiming. Not uncommon for broadheads to fly different. Lots of things to due to tune your arrows and it starts with the arrow spine. 

Go to a pro shop. Get two people there to teach you how and why those arrows are best for what you are wanting to do.....then shoot your equipment to confirm. You will need a field point target and a broad head target....only shoot your broadheads enough to confirm then dont dull them. Shoot field tips. If your groups start spreading something is off....go tune again.

The animals you are aiming at deserve a clean kill.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

As for what range you should consider shooting at. Put your target on the hood of your truck. Step back as far as you are confident shooting at it. That is your max range on animals.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

sgrem said:


> As for what range you should consider shooting at. Put your target on the hood of your truck. Step back as far as you are confident shooting at it. That is your max range on animals.


Never heard it put better than that!!


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

sgrem said:


> As for what range you should consider shooting at. Put your target on the hood of your truck. Step back as far as you are confident shooting at it. That is your max range on animals.


Well it might be a little while until I'm ready to sling any arrows at anything living... I would hate to ding up the duramax!

F-n-F

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Slick trick!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hammer63 (May 23, 2013)

Some really good advice in this thread. Another vote for Slick Tricks.


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

hammer63 said:


> Some really good advice in this thread. Another vote for Slick Tricks.


Seems like slick tricks are they way to go.. Y'all shoot the 1" standard?

F-n-F

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

1 1/8" 100 grain for me


----------



## twang56 (Nov 21, 2010)

Great advise as usual in this thread. Sharp is key. Well tuned arrow flight will greatly enhance your penetration no matter which broad head you shoot. An arrow with even a small amount of wobble is losing energy every yard it travels. As fast as bows shoot today it is difficult to see the wobble. Incorrect nock height, fletching contact on rest or even a slight centershot alignment of the rest can cause a wobble and rob you of needed penetration and speed. Paper test or bare shaft process are proven winners. Sometimes an inch or two is the difference between recovery and sleepless nights.


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

Slick trick magnums!


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Ancuegar said:


> Slick trick magnums!


Who has them the bow zone doesn't carry them?

F-n-F

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

fouL-n-fin said:


> Who has them the bow zone doesn't carry them?


You can buy just about any broadhead on eBay.


----------

